# Solved: Windows Live Essential Uninstall Problem



## garf1955 (Feb 4, 2001)

running vista. for some reason, windows live messenger 2009 just isn't working so i want to uninstall it. i go to control panel/programs and features. i select windows live essential and click on uninstall/change. the screen goes blank, a box pops up asking if i really want to do it, select continue, screen goes blank again, then nothing. 
I've also tried this in the safe mode. Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You could try the free Revo Uninstaller and see if it can remove Windows Live Essential.


----------



## garf1955 (Feb 4, 2001)

i downloaded Revo and ran through the entire series of windows to uninstall windows live essential. it didn't seem to do a dump slide, so I rebooted the system and messenger still shows up. i tried it twice. any other recommendations?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps this?


----------



## garf1955 (Feb 4, 2001)

didn't work. i've even tried to do a system restore, but the system will not show dates over 5 days old even though i select to show that. this is real frustrating.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I've used this free prog to 'switch off' services in Vista that I don't use. It's free, allows yoou to set a system restore point as you go, allows restore default settings, and with each option there's a brief pop-up bubble to describe what the function is. It's not an uninstaller, but does stop'em starting up.
http://www.winvistaclub.com/Ultimate_Windows_Tweaker.html

Hope this is of help?
Richard.


----------



## garf1955 (Feb 4, 2001)

phantom, 2nd attempt using the windows install cleanup did the job. from googling this problem, a lot of folks are having the same issue. thanks for the help. garf


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad I could help! :up:

Can you mark your thread as solved?


----------

